# Official Chicago Bulls vs. the Phoenix Suns Thread 2/24/03



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Phoenix has lost three straight and five out of their last six. They've got a teenie-weenie one half game lead over Houston for the final playoff spot out West. They dropped a close one in Minnesota last night. And they're only 9-19 on the road.

Time for the Chicago Projects to put a dusting on the visiting Sphincters...er, Suns.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler/Stoudamire 
Williams/Marbury
Marion/Rose

Yay.

Bulls win by 7 points.






VD


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

The Bulls played their most intense game of the year against Phoenix during the last road trip. If they can play close to that same level tonight, they will win since its at home.

I'm excited to see Amare-Tyson part II. Tyson is red hot as of late, and he has a lot to prove tonight against Amare so he will be determined. I say Tyson dominates Amare, Bulls win by 6.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

Hoping Curry starts and the Bulls jam inside and down the SUNS throats. I think Curry and Chandler could combine for 60 points and 30 rebounds if the they both start and BC keeps them in the game. Donyell is hurt so let EC play till he fouls out. The Suns cannot contain the Bulls inside even with Amare.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

60 points 30 rebounds

ahahhahahahaha


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Another sign of my disease...

I'm going to this stinker of a game and I must say, I'm jazzed about it. They're not even good seats!

I'll give you the Amare report tomorrow...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls win by 37 points... im not even kidding

Curry- 27 pts 21 rebs

Chandler- 21 pts 27 rebs

Williams- 34 pts, 11 assists, 10 rebs


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You should be.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Curry- 37 pts, 31 r
Chandler- 31pts, 37r
Williams- 44pts, 21a, 20r

Bulls win by 47.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Curry- 37 pts, 31 r
> Chandler- 31pts, 37r
> Williams- 44pts, 21a, 20r
> ...


so the 3 of them combine for 112 points???

BE REALISTIC! 

:hypocrit:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

There freezing out Rose, if that's possible


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Look for Jake Voskuhl to come out and prove he should never have been traded.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns are 30-26. *11-15 on the road* have lost three in a row. 4-6 last ten games. 

Bulls. 19-38 16-9 at home. 2-8 last ten games. We have lost 3 in a row.

suns: shoot .434% give up .440% .331& in threes. Give up, .312% the average 43 rebounds and give up the same. 94.8 pts agame. give up 94.6


Last game these two teams played, we lost 115-111 in OT @ phoenix. Williams DNP. Crawford 15 pts 7 assists. Rose 28, 5 reb. 8assists. Marshall 23 pts 18 reb. 3 blocks, 2 steals. Chandler fouled out with 11 pts 4 reb. Curry 8 pts 4 reb. 3 blocks. Marbury and marion both had 36 pts eache. Amare? 9 pts 12 rebounds. 

Bulls lead all time 54-53 Are 35-17 @ home. since 2000, 2001 we are 1-6 against the suns.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we change the name of the thread please?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Can we change the name of the thread please?


What do you want it to be named?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you want it to be named?


To what it is now.

Carry on!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Amare vs. Tyson

Stephon vs. Jay

Two great matchups for two very different reasons. Stoudemire and Chandler don't like each other while Marbury and Williams have loads of respect for each other.

I think we'll split these two confrontations with Tyson outplaying Amare and Stephon schooling the rookie Williams. But they'll both be fun to watch.


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

Curry is starting. Its about time, he earned it. Maybe he will get decent minutes.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Eddy's in the starting lineup...ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I just got on what's the starting line up?


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

Curry, Chandler, Rose, Hassell , and Williams


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Quick scores from the twin towers!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lets_Go_Bulls</b>!
> Curry, Chandler, Rose, Hassell , and Williams


thanks, E-Rob is out with a sore hammy


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

another dunk by Curry!
Bulls up by 5


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Dick Bavetta is one of the refs tonight he's solid.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Trading baskets early on. Curry doin his thang once again


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We've got Chandler and Curry against Amare and Googs


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Why the hell did Cartwright take Williams out???

Jay was playing great and controlling the game!

I don't understand this at all.


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

What is that on Donyell's head? Its hideous.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I hate these REFS!!! They are giving all the calls to theSuns and Amare to the line!!!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I agree, why the heck is Jay out.

And if Donyell willl make shots, he can keep the Sideshow Bob haircut.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lets_Go_Bulls</b>!
> What is that on Donyell's head? Its hideous.


Neil Funk mentioned to Paxson that Marshalls hair was kind of jumping off his head:laugh:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

great help D from Baxter


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think instead of alternating quarters, Jay and Jamal are splitting quarters.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Why the hell did Cartwright take Williams out???
> 
> Jay was playing great and controlling the game!
> ...


Jay was playing too good, Cartwright's ideal PG is 6 pts and 8 ast. He doesn't tolerate high scoring from his PG's for some very odd reason.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Donyell has got his legs tonight


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree Jay and JC are probably splitting quarters. Which is a shame, I really want to see Jay get more minutes than JC throught the end of the season. He was in total control before BC took him out.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think putting Crawford in the first quarter is supposed to be a confidence booster for him. I bet BC told Jay he was going to do that tonight.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

I'm going to guess he still has the stomach flu. Jay and Brunson both caught it in Miami. If you remember, Williams was unable to play in the 4th quarter against the Heat.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Donyell has officially overtaken Sam Cassell as the ugliest guy in the NBA tonight.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

And his HAIR!!! Lookout Big Ben!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Too bad...*

Eddy&Tyson got two quick fouls....Hopefully they can be more careful the rest of the game..They can really light up Phoenix...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This probably also gives Jay a chance to dominate the second string and boost even more confidence into Jay's growing confidence.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Donyell Marshall has taken "ugly" to a whole new level. Those of you who aren't watching the game, just think about a chocolate version of the Cowardly Lion!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

24 pts for the Bulls
22 in the paint
We are picking them apart inside


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Donyell Marshall has taken "ugly" to a whole new level. Those of you who aren't watching the game, just think about a chocolate version of the Cowardly Lion!


Great image Dickie:laugh: thanks for the visual


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Donyell Marshall has taken "ugly" to a whole new level. Those of you who aren't watching the game, just think about a chocolate version of the Cowardly Lion!


LOL!!!


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

A solid first quarter for the Bulls. Donyell is benefiting from coming off the bench. He is playing great. Too bad Ty and Eddy are both on the bench and probably will get reduced minutes, but the Bulls are looking good so far. Hopefully Ty and Eddy can get back in soon, they were doing great.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Someone's gotta post a picture. NBA Tonight can't come fast enough. They probably won't even show the Bulls though. Damn.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Foul trouble is what plagued them in the beginning of the season when both were starting...

Is Marshall still eligible for sixth man of the year? Kukoc started a lot of games for the Bulls the season he won the award...


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Foul trouble is what plagued them in the beginning of the season when both were starting...
> 
> Is Marshall still eligible for sixth man of the year? Kukoc started a lot of games for the Bulls the season he won the award...


I doubt it. Kukoc was still considered the sixth man even though he was starting, since he was only replacing injurred starters who replaced him when they returned. Replacing an injurred starter is an integral part of being a sixth man. Marshall was GIVEN the starting job from Curry and kept it for a good 2-3 months.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I just noticed: Jalen Rode has no points on one shot, four rebounds and four assists!

And the Bulls have some sort of lead.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Jalen looking to distribute. Bulls playing well.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> I just noticed: Jalen Rode has no points on one shot, four rebounds and four assists!
> 
> And the Bulls have some sort of lead.



Jalen will start ball-hogging by the 3rd quarter and the Bulls will lose since they will start shooting from outside instead of in the paint for the kids!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Chandler is back in. Marion is defending Marshall nice mismatch


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ooh! Hassell makes a shot!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*TYSON HAS TO STEP UP!!!!!*

HE MUST STOP AMARE......

WHERE IS TYSON????


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Looks like Tyson is falling asleep on the offensive rebounds. What happened?? Amare is really trying to prove a point to Tyson, you can tell!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Bulls only 4 points this quarter....*


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls at the line finally


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> Looks like Tyson is falling asleep on the offensive rebounds. What happened?? Amare is really trying to prove a point to Tyson, you can tell!


What kind of leader is he going to be if he doetake the CHALLENGE???

Hopefully he shows up in the 2nd HALF!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson&Eddy together have only...oNLY 1 rebound


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

But Rose doing his best Pippen (today) impersonation offensively, lots of rebounds, lots of assists, no scoring.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Curry is scorin, but him and Chandler arent do anything on the boards. Amare is makin Chandler look like a dumb arse.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Jalen's on pace for a double double, however one of those categories isn't points.

0,7, & 6


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

does anyone kno how i can get a feed and get the game on my computer. I live in DC and only bulls games i get watch are bulls v. wizards (this saturday). And kwame always dominates Chandler


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Heck of a 13 point quarter.

And you know our offense is flowing when Trent took more shots than anyone else this quarter :|


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Rebounding....*

now can you believe this???
Tyson&Eddy combined have only 3 rebounds????

Bulls are playing all wrong....

The positive is that Eddy&Tyson have 2 fouls a piece so probably Bill won't might having them foul out...

BUT THEY HAVE TO CRASH THE BOARDS!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hassell is garbage, we need to throw his *** out... 


Jalen Rose needs to not score at all this game because we did better when he distributed. Will that happen? Probably not, he needs to contain his average, right?

J Rose is 0-4..... I expect him to go 8-27 before the night ends.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

BC has to yell at them at halftime to REBOUND!! This is not good at all!!!
Rose will ball-hog in the 2nd half so if his shots are bricks the rebounds will be too far for the kids to get!
the game will be over by then!:upset:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen is doing a good job as a distributor tonight. Now the young guys have to come through.

Amare is playing hard.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen should just feed Eddy&tyson....then Jay...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Not many rebounds by the Bulls' twinkie towers, but the team only has one less rebound than the Suns.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hopefully we won't fall apart in the 3rd quarter like we did in Miami&Orlando& Philly....

TIME TO STEP UP!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Is that Jalen's EVIL TWIN BROTHER in there?????:devil:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

No that's Jalen Rose out there; his evil twin has been around all season!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> No that's Jalen Rose out there; his evil twin has been around all season!


:laugh: That's how I want Jalen to play....Hit big shots when the rest of the team seems not to be clicking....

BRING IT ON JALEN....BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Rose could be looking at a triple-double tonight if he keeps it up.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I think BC might of told Jalen to stop shooting impossible shots and find the open man!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*DAMN*

We can't rebound...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If Rose keeps this up the rest of his career, he could become a 10-10-and-10 player.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The real Rose, I mean.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Williams active on defense. Getting his hand on lots of balls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Joe Johnson*

is 5-5 from the field...i think in last years game in the UC he was 7-8...

The kid is really hot on our court..


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

So far...

Jay is dominating Marbury, statistically.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Tyson finally rebounding!
Donyell is in foul troubel maybe Eddy will be back!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Bulls up 57-54 2:57 in the 3rd*

Eddy 13 points 
Tyson 11 points
Jay 10 points
Donyell 10 points...


EDDY HAS TO FINISH THEM!!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

This is Jays best all around game of the year...so far, because he's excelling at BOTH ENDS of the floor. His defense has given Marbury fits.

10 points, 4 assists and no turnovers in 22 minutes is exceptional. Nice job of rebounding from a bad Miami game. And he's doing it against an all star calibur guard.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*We want the 20 th win*

TONIGHT:yes:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Rose actually looking like a superstar tonight.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We've got to hold this lead
Jalen has never had a triple-double 
18 pt turn around this qtr


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

2 more ASSIST JALEN! just 2 more!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Jalen coming up BIG TIME!!!!!*

He is close to A TRIPLE DOUBLE

12 points

11 rebounds

8 assists


DONT TELL ME HE HAD THIS ALL PLANNED.....


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hopefully Rose continues with the un-selfish play and doesn't start jacking up bad shots in the 4th. Bulls have a chance to win this one...


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

31 to 13 3rd qtr


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice pass Tyson!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Marshall has the magic hair:grinning:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Donyell looks fresh and I think it might be better for him to come of the bench for the rest of the season


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bring in Eddy...BC....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man I hope we don't make Randy Brown a hero tonight...
By the way ..Was there any video tribute for the guy during halftime????


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bring in Eddy...BC....


You beat me to it. It's time for the Eddy Curry PIP show!!
BC wake up, take Lonny out and put EDDY!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hoiberg
Baxter
Marshall
Crawford 
Rose


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

One more assist Jalen!! can't you just taste it !!?!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Rose gets his triple-double


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Why doesn't BC put in our biggest advantage???:EDDY CURRY

Ok Lonny can hit a bucket or two but the kid was hot on offense...cold on rebounding.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

the radio guys are saying JWill will not be in again. He is supposedly ill again


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like the Eddy Curry show is done tonight. Oh well at least he contributed


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

stick to passing, jalen rose


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Crawford!!!!!*

4 quick points...

Bulls up 77-71 5:56 to go...
Jalen ROSE GOT HIS FIRST TRIPLE DOUBLE!!!!!
:clap: :clap:

Joe Johnson's on fire..

Tyson has 5 fouls 

Eddy is playing Gameboy on the bench...


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

First time in a long time both of our PGs have played well. And Jalen makes three!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice unselfish play overall in the 2nd half


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't understand why Eddy is on the bench w/ Tyson in more of a foul trouble. I love Tyson too but Eddy needs to have some crunch time action!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> nice unselfish play overall in the 2nd half


It would be really nice to get a W so as to sell this concept to the team.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

TYson has butterfingers!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Baxter in instead of Curry!!!?

What the bloody hell!!!?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well, Tysons out for good now... yet still no Curry


wouldn't this be a good oppourtunity for Eddy to see some meaningful end-of-game action?? Mr. Cartwright??


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Is Jalen passing the ball too sharply or does all the guys have butterfingers??
They should use some talc just like Mike use to do!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

We're being raped on the glass. Baxter and Marshall as our pf and center? Can someone tell me what's wrong with this picture especially when Stoudemire is a 7 footer? Damn, I didn't know that BC is this DUMB???


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be really nice to get a W so as to sell this concept to the team.



You bet that's exactly right:yes:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I knew the Bulls would some how blow it because as well as Jalen has distributed/rebounded, he can't shoot.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Stoudemire is only like 6'9 but your right it's not a great strategy. Curry may still suck at rebounding but he more than makes it for it with his offense which Lonny doesn't have.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

come on work the clock!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

stupid foul from Curry.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Ouch Curry!!Bulls 1 time out


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This game better not go to overtime!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

WHat the hell are we doing???


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

come on Bulls!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

A FT shooting Contest......great.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

UGGGHHHHHH!!! I hate games like this when they blow their comfy lead! This game smells overtime and the Bulls suck in OT!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

As long as its Rose in the free throw contest for us we're ok


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

get this rebound


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crawford fouls Amare?? WTF is going on there?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DAMN:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Crawford is upset that he wasn't traded.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Rose 18pts
11 ats
13 reb


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> As long as its Rose in the free throw contest for us we're ok


And as soon as I read that he missed.....


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yahoo! keeps on teasing me with a Rose missed free throw, then they change it to a made free throw!!!! :upset:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Or did he....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Yahoo! keeps on teasing me with a Rose missed free throw, then they change it to a made free throw!!!! :upset:


ESPN did the exact same thing.....Hmmm......


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We gave away so many rebounds..I mean Eddy sometimes cant grab it...


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> ESPN did the exact same thing.....Hmmm......



Same with CBS Sportsline


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls do have two more rebounds than the Suns, though.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

4 point Bulls lead, 4 seconds left, Phoenix has ball.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> We gave away so many rebounds..I mean Eddy sometimes cant grab it...



Aha! BUTTERFINGERS!! These guys need to roughen their hands they have baby soft buttery hands!!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> We gave away so many rebounds..I mean Eddy sometimes cant grab it...


We beat them on the boards tonight - cept they had 3 extra O boards


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, at least Rose made the second free throw. Not only did that give the Bulls a four-point lead, it prevented a double-double for Amare.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Marion hit a 3


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Phoenix still has a chance


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, the only one he made tonight.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls win!!!!

90-87

Rose 21 points, 14 boards, 10 assists.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!JALEN ROSE*

JALEN ROSE 



45 mins - 21 points-14 rebounds-11 assists 



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Or is it 10 assists?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

PPPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!
BULLS WINS!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean 11 assists?


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Isn't it nice to see Tyson get 14 and 6 in an off game?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

we had a good 3rd qtr tonight


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Bulls WIN 90-87 Reach 20th win*

*Jalen 21 points 14 rebs. 11 asts.* 
*Donyell 17 points 6rebounds* 
*Tyson 15 points 5 rebounds* 
*Eddy 13 points 2 rebs.* 
*Jay 10 points 3 rebs. 4 assts.* 

Great team effort....but we need some shooters..
Bulls had a very good 1st&3rd quarter and a very bad 2nd&4th quarter...Hopefully it was enough to pull the win....Now it's time to move up on the standings...

Our 20th win last year came in mid April....Next year it's going top come in mid January...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

No, it's coming mid-December.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

bulls were 83% from the line tonight


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> Isn't it nice to see Tyson get 14 and 6 in an off game?


It's nice to see Jalen get a triple-double in an off game, as well.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

the end of this game took forever! seemed like the Suns were able to foul Jalen in a fraction of a second after every shot they hit....

tyring to watch it on CBS sportsline is flat out frustrating!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> Isn't it nice to see Tyson get 14 and 6 in an off game?


That's beautiful....although he wasn't doing well on the boards tonight...When phoenix got in foul trouble in the 3rd..TYSOn WAS SO aggresive...He went 7-8 from the free throw line..got his points and rebounds..

Hopefully Tyson&Eddy will bring it hard on Toronto&Atlanta...

Big win for the Baby Bulls tonight!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Cartwright says"he's proud of his guys tonight" at the press conference.

Phoenix has won 1 game since the All Star break.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

In a post game interview, Donyell said he's going to lose the poodle look. He also said that a few of the guys on the team have been very sick. I know that Williams and Brunson were both really sick as far back as Saturday in Miami. Lets hope everyone gets their strength back in time for Wednesday's game with Toronto.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Why can't the Bulls compete like this on the road?


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

What a game by Jalen! 

Damn, now Im mad I missed the game.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> What a game by Jalen!
> 
> Damn, now Im mad I missed the game.


He still whined too much while cadillacing it back on defense.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally got to see Donyell...

There's nothing wrong with him! He kinda looks like the skinny brother of Ben Wallace.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Someone's gotta post a picture. NBA Tonight can't come fast enough. They probably won't even show the Bulls though. Damn.


Sure enough, they did show it. All Donyell has to do is dye his hair pink and he could pawn it off as cotton candy and sell it for $5, which coincidentally is about as much as that hair cut cost.

:rotf:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

if anyone can get pics of Donyell's doo, post it please! :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok---I've now missed both games against Phoenix and havn't seen them play at all (except for the final two minutes of this one).

Someone tell me about Amare. How does he do it, and what kind of upside does he have? Would you rather one Amare, or a Eddy and a Tyson? No mixing or matching.

No arguing either. Geniune curiosity. All I've seen from him is rebounding and dunking. What else does he bring?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Why can't the Bulls compete like this on the road?



Because they're not at home.




(YOGI!)


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Amare's been playing well lately. Foul trouble has been hurting him, I think. He's been averaging 3.3 PF a game, which is really high.

He is really quick on defense, and he's great around the hoop. The comparisons to Ben Wallace are not too far off. Amare's body is an NBA one, though.. I'd say he's closer to being a mature player physically than Eddy or Tyson.

I think Tyson is outplaying him as of late, although Amare has been racking up some monster stats. Amare is exactly what we all knew he'd be (if you were paying attention) during the draft: a freakish athletic monster that is ready to compete in the league. His ridiculous committment to the sport will fuel him to become an amazing player one day, but he is still a little raw as of now.

Great game today. The Bulls defense looked VERY practiced, which is good and bad. It's good that they prepare for every opponent and understand what works, but if they aren't flexible in their defensive awareness, they'll get schooled by versatile inside/outside offensive teams.

Jay looked great. Crawford looked pretty okay... I think they are really pushing each other, although it's probably Jay that's doing the pushing more than Jamal. But Crawford played a really aggressive style, although he doesn't have the speed of Jay, and that's something you don't see from him as much. He is a smart player, but I hope he continues to grow.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> if anyone can get pics of Donyell's doo, post it please! :yes:


Here's the only picture I can find that shows it...
http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20030225/capt.1046149927suns_bulls_cxa103.jpg

I was at the game and most people around me thought it looked bad. Funniest comment had to be someone saying "They didn't start him as punishment for his hair." One guy behind me kept commenting how Donyell looks so much like Ludacris. It made for some laughs but considering he played much better tonight with it, I don't think he should change a thing for Wednesday against Toronto.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*He needs ALOT of HAIRSPRAY~*



> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Finally got to see Donyell...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with him! He kinda looks like the skinny brother of Ben Wallace.


.....IF he wants to look like Ben. Also, as it is now, he looks like papa SMURF!!!:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/main_story.asp?intID=3767734

Donyell's new look.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yell:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I kinda like the new look. It also serves to obscure the basket for his shorter opponents. I say keep it, as it may be a defensive asset.

Did anyone notice if wind resistance slowed him down in getting around on the court?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*all i saw was the clips on nba2night*

but yall looked better
Maybe it was cuz marshall and rose played so well 
but that was a good win for yall too bad u guys need to be losing so yall can get more ping pong balls
but marshalls hair is scary


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I liked Marshall's hair. 

Joe Johnson had a big game against the Bulls w/ Hassell on him. That's freaking sad. The last basket I saw Hassell make was from the Billboard in the Larger Than Life ad. 

Good game by one and all.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Joe Johnson had a big game against the Bulls w/ Hassell on him. That's freaking sad. The last basket I saw Hassell make was from the Billboard in the Larger Than Life ad.


LMAO!! :laugh:


----------

